# insulin resitance on GH permanent or temporary?



## username1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I was wondering if the insulin resistance on GH is permanent or temporary? I already have pre-diabetes issues but, control it really well. however, on GH it's getting up there, instead of being around 100 all the time, I just tested right now I'm in the 130's. Which I think is still ok, under 120 is optimal but, as far as I know damage to your organs occurs when you stay over 140 for long periods of time (think over 2 hrs). so i was just wondering is my high glucose temporary while I'm on GH, or if I continue on GH say for 6 months or even a year, can it become permanent?


----------



## Supra (Jan 16, 2013)

I take 1iu of Humalog every time I pin GH to avoid this.

Also get some brags raw orgaic apple cider vinegar, I known people that have lowered there points by 30-60 in less that two weeks. I drink it every day. Tons of info on it everywhere. Has tons of other health benefits as well.

Look it up.


----------



## username1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I actually have that braggs apple cider vinegar, I had read up on a liver cleanse that you can do with it but, I didn't stick with it. I'll start taking it regularly and look up the info on how much to take etc. to lower BG. 

Are you self-medicating the humalog, it's not under dr. supervision? do you have any prior issues of diabetes or high BG? Can the humalog make you dependent on it? like will your body have trouble with it's own insulin if you start administering exogenous slin? or you think the dose is too small for that?

thanks


----------



## Supra (Jan 16, 2013)

Self medicating, no issues with diabeties or glucose, 1iu is no big deal. you wont even feel it. I feel like your more prone to getting diabetes using GH without slin.


----------



## username1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess I need to research it since I'm trying to figure out how natty slin works when you're administering exogenous slin. I wonder if it's like test, when your body sees exogenous test it shuts down natty test and then you have to recover etc. I wonder if natty slin works the same or not.


----------



## username1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you see any anabolic benefits on 1iu of slin or it's too low for that? Do you eat carbs or anything after it? The thing is that I'm even waking up with a 130 BG so it looks like my BG is high all the time now. So, not sure what will happen with 1iu of slin is it fast acting so it wears off after a bit? If so, then my BG will probably just come back up? lots of questions..


----------



## Supra (Jan 17, 2013)

If your pre diabetic already I would strongly advise staying away from growth hormone and insulin man.


----------



## username1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Supra said:


> If your pre diabetic already I would strongly advise staying away from growth hormone and insulin man.



yeah i'm having second thoughts but, i was really wanting to try and run it for 6 months or sooner until (if) I see a decrease in BF that was the only reason I wanted to run it. I've already started lowering my dose, I was on 4.5 iu a day but, now I'm doing 3iu and going to see if I can get BG lowered to less than 120. I hope if I can keep it under 120 that I would be ok to run it for about 6 months. If I don't lose any BF in that time frame then I would just stop it.

I might continue to reduce my dose from 3iu even down to 2iu or 1iu to get my BG in range. Would i still see fat loss benefits if I run it at 1iu a day or at that point I should just quit it? I am on TRT so hopefully I should still get a synergistic effect?


----------



## username1 (Jan 18, 2013)

now that I remember I was running a GHRP 2 / GHRP 6 / Semorelin peptide mix through my TRT clinic for 3 months last year, it's supposed to help increase GH pulses or something. I remember my BG started going up when I started it and I remember checking my BG multiple times to confirm it and my conclusion was that it was increasing my BG. Though once I stopped, my BG returned to the normal range. So, hopefully the same thing will happen with the GH. However, I'm still lowering my dose to try to get it within the optimal 120 and under range.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree 100% with Supra...Id stay away from it with pre diabetes. Im type 1 diabetic and if I had the choice, Id do anything and everything to avoid it. My sugars are typically in control but from time to time go to shit (had 6 straight weeks of 400+ constant for no apparent reason). Anything to save your organs and life span...do it


----------



## Supra (Jan 22, 2013)

You could use carnitine injections to lower bodyfat and it does not mess with your BG.


----------



## username1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Supra said:


> You could use carnitine injections to lower bodyfat and it does not mess with your BG.



I actually recently started "Super MIC" shots which is a mix of B6/B12 and it has Carnitine in there as well. 

Since I lowered my GH dose my BG is staying around the same level under 110 for the most part, saw it at 115 one morning but, it's still under 120 which is the best range to be under. I've been checking it often almost every day and at different times, fasting, and two hours after a meal and getting near the same reading. Going to continue monitoring it off/on, I hope if I continue to stay within this range that I should be ok to run it for a while. I wish you guys had seen my first post regarding blood sugar and GH when I was considering it before ordering, now I have about 4 kits lol it's enough to last me 6 months at 3iu a day 5/2. After this though I probably won't run it. If my BG starts to climb during this then I will stop.


----------

